# Play Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 without DVD



## Akshay (Sep 26, 2011)

I have bought CoD MW2 dvd recently and want to know how I can play the game without the DVD?

In the past I have used pir@ted stuff mostly so never bothered about no DVD thing since I was using Virtual DVD Rom. 

But now with licensed copy, is there a way to get rid of the DVD? I tried on google but it ends up giving some cracks and patches which I dont really want to use as it may affect online game play.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Nipun (Sep 26, 2011)

Only legal solution(according to me): Get extra DVD Drive...


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2011)

If you have the legitimate version then I guess using crack is no harm as you have already payed for that stuff.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 26, 2011)

^^It can prevent online play....


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2011)

AFAIK this is only solution to play without DVD. But yes it does stops you to play online.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 26, 2011)

If you own the game.. just download any no dvd patch. Bypassing security is not particularly illegal if you own the game.

I think, it won't interfere with MP launcher. All the CoD will have dedicated launchers for SP and MP. And IIRC, MP exec does not have any disc checking security. Only the key checking. Which happens when you are in the MP game.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 26, 2011)

yes
no dvd patch is ok if you own the game
I did the same thing for GTA 4 and some other titles too


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

COD MW2 is only playable through steam AFAIK. You need to activate it through steam once. Then you can play offline by using steam in ofline mode.


----------



## Akshay (Sep 26, 2011)

I will first complete the game in offline mode.. So i guess I will try the no dvd patch then.. TY


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 26, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> COD MW2 is only playable through steam AFAIK. You need to activate it through steam once. Then you can play offline by using steam in ofline mode.


Yup the retail copy it can be activated in Steam.
*support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-WUSF-3601


----------



## rchi84 (Sep 27, 2011)

If MW2 can be activated on Steam, create an account, activate it and download it to your computer. you no longer need the DVD, as the game is always available to dload and install, until steam closes forever (not gonna happen for a decade atleast. They just have to release Half Life 3 if Valve is ever in financial trouble, lol).

Steam doesn't need your DVD in the drive, but I don't know if you have a broadband connection, which could be one of the issues.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2011)

Akshay said:


> I was using Virtual DVD Rom.



this is the solution....
use deamon tools or Virtual CD..no need of any cracks & no-cd patches


----------



## Alok (Sep 27, 2011)

@zangetsu you mean making iso of dvd and mount. I don't think it'll work , i have experienced it with many games like Diablo2, Prince of persia,etc.. . Well didn't did with this one.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 27, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> @zangetsu you mean making iso of dvd and mount. I don't think it'll work , i have experienced it with many games like Diablo2, Prince of persia,etc.. . Well didn't did with this one.


I agree...Don't know about CoD, but with GTA 4 I tried the same and game threw an error saying "please insert original disk instead of backup disk"..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 27, 2011)

COD: MW2 has to be activated on steam durng install, and so doesnt require DVD.

COD4:MW1 is a different game.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 27, 2011)

Damn! This is why I don't *buy* games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2011)

@Kola2842,Nipun: well when we have to insert the original DVD while playing the Deamon tools/Virtual CD method will surely work...have to run in emulation mode...

the same method will not work on pirated DVD.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 27, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Damn! This is why I don't *buy* games.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 27, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Damn! This is why I don't *buy* games.



......


----------



## Alok (Sep 27, 2011)

^^Don't raise guns , its normal


----------



## varunb (Sep 28, 2011)

@Akshay: 2 guys have already suggested it to you. Your dvd is useless now cos you have activated your game on steam. Infact, you can delete your game later on & redownload all the COD MW2 files through steam & steam will never ask you to insert your disk ever again.

Lastly, only the single player campaign can be played offline but even then also you will have to login through steam & select "Go Offline" option. For multiplayer, you have to go online otherwise no multiplayer for you.


----------



## Akshay (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanx varunb.. I played without the DVD and worked fine... though it updated something from Steam prior to that.


----------

